# أناثيما



## +إيرينى+ (15 يناير 2014)

*ما معنى كلمة أناثيما ؟؟

ديه عربى ديه ؟؟*

http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/results.php?Ch=%C3%E4%C7%CB%ED%E3%C7&section=all&tr=svd


----------



## أَمَة (15 يناير 2014)

*أناثيما*  كلمة يونانية تعني اللعنة، كما تعني الحُرم أو القطع أو الفرز من الكنيسة. استعملها القديس كيرلس عمود الدين أثناء الهرطقة النسطورية علي كل من يخالف قواعد الإيمان. واستخدمها القديس بولس الرسول في رسالته إلي أهل غلاطية 1 العدد *8 و 9* ليحرم بسلطانه الكنسي كل من يعلم تعليماً مختلفاً لبشارة الرسل:

 8 ولكن إن بشرناكم نحن أو ملاك من السماء بغير ما بشرناكم، فليكن «*أناثيما*».http://www.arabchurch.com/ArabicBible/Galatians/1

 9 كما سبقنا فقلنا أقول الآن أيضا: إن كان أحد يبشركم بغير ما قبلتم، فليكن «*أناثيما*».

المعنى في الآيتين اعلاه = ليكن محروما من الكنيسة.

وكرر نفس المعني.. واستخدم نفس العبارة أيضاً في رسالته الأولى إلي أهل كورنثوس الأصحاح 12 و 16:

3 لذلك أعرفكم أن ليس أحد وهو يتكلم بروح الله يقول: «يسوع *أناثيما*». وليس أحد يقدر أن يقول: «يسوع رب» إلا بالروح القدس.

 يقول ذهبي الفم أنهم لفرحتهم بالألسنة دخل وسطهم الشيطان و أعطاهم ألسنة غير مفهومة، وهم إذ كانوا لا يفهمون كانوا يرددون يسوع اناثيما. فحدث خلط بين الموهبة الروحية والأعمال الشيطانية. فهم سعوا للمواهب من أجل المجد الباطل فخدعهم إبليس لكبريائهم. ففي ظل الكبرياء والإنتفاخ يجد الشيطان له مكاناً. أما مع الإنسحاق فالشيطان يهرب. ونجد الرسول هنا يضع لهم علامة ليعرفوا بها هل اللسان من الله أم من الشيطان. وهذه العلامة هي أن يعترف الواحد بالمسيح رباً لا أن يلعنه. 

22 إن كان أحد لا يحب الرب يسوع المسيح فليكن *أناثيما*. ماران أثا.

أي، ليكن ملعونا أو محروما من الكنيسة.

هذه العبارة معروفة جداً في القوانين الكنسية.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يناير 2014)

Anathema  أناثيما 
كلمة يونانية معناها "مفرز، أو واقع تحت لعنة" 

وقد وردت هذه الكلمة  اليونانية بمعنى، واقع تحت لعنة، كما هي في نطقها اليوناني في ترجمة  فانديك العربية للكتاب المقدس للدلالة على من توّقع عليه اللعنة (1 كو 12 :  3 و16 : 22 وغل 1 : 8 و9)  let him be accursed وقد ترجمت نفس الكلمة اليونانية في رو 9 : 3 بلفظ  "محروم" 

وقد وردت هذه الكلمة اليونانية في الترجمة السبعينية للكتاب المقدس  ترجمة للكلمة العبرية "حرم" التي تعني أن شخصًا ما أو شيئًا ما، قد أفرز  أو خصص للهلاك (عدد 21 : 3 ويش 6 : 17) أو هي تعني في بعض الأحيان أنه قد  كُرِّس لله (لا 27 : 28).


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 يناير 2014)

*أناثيما: باطل أو محروم. وفي الحروب اليهودية كانوا يقتلون من  	حَرَّمَه  	الله ويحرقون كل ماله. إذًا أناثيما تعني ملعونًا وخاسرًا لحياته الأبدية. وفي  	(رؤ18:22، 19) من يزيد أو ينقص كلمات الله يصير محرومًا بهذا المعنى. وبشارة  	الإخوة الكذبة باطلة وتؤدى إلى حرمان المؤمنين وسقوطهم من نعمة المسيح التي  	دُعوا إليها.


لماذا لم تترجم كلمة اناثيما الى اللغة العربية  فى ترجمة فانديك الى كلمة محروما او ملعونا؟؟

الاجابة بسيطة لان الفانديك مترجم  من ترجمة كينج جيمس
ولو رجعت ليها هتلاقى الكلمة مكتوبة كما هى فى اليونانى ولم تترجم للانلجليزية
**﻿If any man love not the Lord Jesus Christ, let him be ﻿x﻿Anathema ﻿y﻿Maran-atha.*​ *فمترجمى الفانديك كتبوا الكلمة ايضا معربة زى ماهى موجودة فى ترجمة كينج جيمس 
* *وفى ترجمات عربى تانى كتبت ترجمتها زى المشتركة " تحت لعنة الله " والكاثوليكية " فليكن محروما " والحياة " اى ملعونا "

*​*
*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2014)

*أشكر أستاذة أمة و أشكر أستاذ أوريجانوس

و معلش إستحملونى فى ديه السؤال 

هو الل ترجم الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية ما كانش يعرف كدة و لا إيه ؟؟

يعنى ما ترجمهاش ليه ؟؟

 يعنى ترجم إلوهيم بـ   الله

و ما ترجم أناثيما !!!!!:dntknw:

*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> *
> لماذا لم تترجم كلمة اناثيما الى اللغة العربية  فى ترجمة فانديك الى كلمة محروما او ملعونا؟؟
> 
> الاجابة بسيطة لان الفانديك مترجم  من ترجمة كينج جيمس
> ...



*و ليه إترجمت كدة فى الانجليزى ؟؟؟*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> هو الل ترجم الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية ما كانش يعرف كدة و لا إيه ؟؟
> 
> ...



اضافة

http://www.calloflove.net/copticlibrary/anbagregory/21/292.htm

وهذا الموضوع في تعليقات تفيد انواع الحرم

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=237050


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و ليه إترجمت كدة فى الانجليزى ؟؟؟*



لم تترجم بل نقلت كما هي

 اعتقد لان لم يجدون كلمه تشمل المعني المقصود ولا قوة الكلمه ولا انتشار الكلمه واستعمالها مثل الكلمه نفسها (اناثيما) لذلك نقلت كما هي

اناثيما

*انتظري قريبا سوف انقل لكي تجميع جميل عن هذه الكلمه
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> لم تترجم بل نقلت كما هي
> 
> اعتقد لان لم يجدون كلمه تشمل المعني المقصود ولا قوة الكلمه ولا انتشار الكلمه واستعمالها مثل الكلمه نفسها (اناثيما) لذلك نقلت كما هي
> 
> ...



*يعنى أبونا لما يحرم حد من التناول يقول له : إنت أناثيما من التناول ؟؟!!*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *يعنى أبونا لما يحرم حد من التناول يقول له : إنت أناثيما من التناول ؟؟!!*




​ 

انواع الحرم ؟

*1. الشخص المحروم من الكنيسة يقال عنه  Anathemaied **توقع على الهراطقة *

* 2. أما الشخص المبعد من الكنيسة فيقال عنه Excommunicated **وهى كلمة مشتقة من جزئين  Ex  بمعنى خارج أو خارجاً وCommunity بمعنى الجماعة ، فيكون معنى العقوبة هو طرد المخطئين خارجاً من جامعة المؤمنين . *

*3. أما الكاهن الذى يسقط من درجته الكهنوتية فيها عنه Depsed *


*4. القطع من الكهنوت يسمى Depoces هذا غير إيقاف الكاهن*

 
*بنسبه للتناول والشعب*

*يقول القانون 24 من كتاب " التِطْلُسات " (0) أحد المراجع في ترتيب نظام الكهنوت في الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية في مطلعه :​*

*[ ليكن الرئيس ( الأسقف أو البطرك ) يؤدب الشعب ويَعقدهم بالصليب لا بالحرم ]​*

*​*

*​*

*إن رعاية قطيع المسيح –   له المجد – تكون بالصليب . والصليب الذي استلمه الأسقف يوم رسامته لا   يفارق يده . وهو يمده لتقديم البركة والحِل والمغفرة للتائبين ، التي هي   عطية الله للبشر بصليب المسيح مخلصنا الصالح .​*

*​*

*​*

*والشعب يتقدم   ليُقبل الصليب في يد الأسقف ، اعترافا منهم بخضوعهم للصليب والتزاماته ( أي   قبول التأديب الكنسي بالحق والعدل لنمو حياتهم الروحية ) ، وبالتالي   التماساً لكل بركات الصليب وأولها : الحِل والغفران .​*

*​*

*​*

*وهذا النص من القانون يُستخدم كلمة " يَعقدهم " وهي التعبير الروحي للتأديب الكنسي للمؤمنين ، غير مستعملين كلمة " يحرمهم " ، لأنها لا تتناسب مع خصوصية علاقة الأسقف بشعبه .​*

*​*

*لأن الحرم والقطع من شركة الكنيسة كلية لا يُستخدم إلا مع الخارجين عن عقيدة الكنيسة والإيمان بالمسيح – أي الهراطقة !!!​*

*​*

*​*

*وطبعاً لا يجوز على الإطلاق لأي من كان في الكنيسة – مهما على شأنه أو ضعف – أن ينعت أحد بتهمة الهرطقة إلا بموجب قرار المجمع المقدس ، وبعد محاكمة عادلة   بحضور من له هذه التهمة ومواجهته وترك مساحة للدفاع عن نفسه وبشهادة   الآخرين ، ويقوم بالمحاكمة قضاة كنسيين علماء في علوم الكنيسة ، متعمقون في   العلم اللاهوتي بشهادة المعلمين المتأصلين في حياة التقوى ، ولهم اتساع  في  معرفة الكتاب المقدس بدقة ومعرفة أصولة اللغوية ، ولهم معرفة واسعة في   التقليد الكنسي والمجامع المقدسة  وبعد إصرار من تقدم للمحكمة على راية   الهرطوقي المعاكس – عن قصد – لتقليد الكنيسة والكتاب المقدس والآباء   والمجامع السابقة ، يقطع بكل أسى ...​*

*​*

*​*

*أما العقد بالصليب فهو للمؤمنين أبناء   الله في المسيح والحاملين الصليب بمحبة صادقة ، ويتمثل في تحديد فترات  صوم  أو مطانيات أو غيرها وأحياناً التوقف عن التناول لفترة محدودة وذلك  حسب  قواعد الطب الروحاني ( كما رأيناه في قوانين الكنيسة في التطبيب  الروحي في  موضوع شروط سر التوب والاعتراف الجزء الخامس ) .​*

*​*

*​*

*أما الحرمان التام من التناول فهو لا يحكم به أبداً إلا في الحالات الخطيرة ، وقد حددتها كتب القوانين في الحالات الآتية :​*

*​*

*+ خطايا : الزنا – القتل – السرقة – التجديف – السحر ​*

*​*

*ولو تاب وندم   واعترف عنها أمام الله ، وبعدها أمام الكاهن كممثل للكنيسة ، وإعطاء الحق   المدني بالاعتراف أمام السلطات المنوطه بالأحكام ، بخاصة في قضايا ( السرقة   والقتل ) ، يعود لشركة الكنيسة والتناول ولا تحسب له هذه الخطية لأنه قدم   توبة حقيقية عنها بضمير صالح ونفس تشتاق إلى الله .​*

*​*

*​*

*فالحرمان التام من التناول   لا يُحكم به مطلقاً عن أي خطية ، وليس عن أية مخالفة في الرأي أو الفكر  أو  وجهة النظر أو الموقف في شئون الحياة المدنية أو السياسية أو حتى  الاعتراض  على سياسة إدارية داخل الكنيسة ( غير ما ذكرنا عاليا ولو تاب  يتناول مرة  أخرى ، إلا لو كان لا يؤمن بلاهوت ربنا يسوع أو يرفض الكنيسة  شكلاً  وموضوعاً ) ​*

*​*

*​*

*​للأسف   يظن البعض ، حسب ما نسمع في بعض التأملات ، أن الأب الكاهن قاضي يقضي في   خطايا المعترفين ، حتى أن البعض يصور الخاطي أنه يأتي إلى محكمة الكاهن ،   ليحكم على خطيته ، ويعطيه الحل كبراءة حين يعترف بها أمام القاضي ، وهذا   تشويه لسرّ الكهنوت وخروج عن الكتاب المقدس وكتابات الآباء تماماً ...​​*

*​​*

* مع أن في الأصل والأساس أن الكاهن هو أب   ، قد نال هذه الموهبة من الله الأب الحقيقي ومصدر كل أبوه صالحة ، وحينما   لا يعطي الحلّ لأحد ، فهو يعطي عدم الحلّ بالصليب ، لأن الصليب مصدر   المصالحة وأساسها ، لذلك يعطي عدم الحل بالصليب ليشير أن هذا هو مصدر الصلح   في التوبة والرجوع عن الخطية ، وهنا يظهر أبوة الله الحانية على الإنسان   الخاطي ، إذ لا يحكم عليه وكأنه في محكمة ، بل يحكم عليه بحكم التوبة ،  لأن  العقد وعدم الحِلّ هو توجيه قلب الخاطي إلى سرّ التوبة بقوة الصليب  والموت  مع المسيح لينال قوة الحياة الأبدية ، والدسقولية وكافة كتابات  الآباء  تُظهر أن الأسقف " طبيب " وليس " قاضياً " !!!​*
​
*​*

* كما ورد من أوصاف الأسقف في الدسقولية ( 8 : 25 ) أنه " طبيب مشترك في الألم " وفي ( دسقولية 42 : و 43 ) " طبيب كنيسة الرب " ؛ والقديس أمبروسيوس ينصحه رئيسه قبل رسامته بأن يتصرف : " لا قاضي بعد بل كأسقف " (1) ، والقديس كبريانوس لم يكن يرى في نفسه قاضياً ، بل " طبيباً للنفوس " . وفي رأيه أن الخطية ليست مجرد شيء قابل للحِلّ أو الربط ، تُغفر أو لا تغفر ، بل نجد في كتاباته التشبيهات الطبية مع مبدأ الحِلّ التدريجي للخطية ، حسب درجة الشفاء من الخطية ، وهو في هذا يماثل العلاَّمة أوريجانوس (2) .​*
​
*​*

* وفي إطار سرّ التوبة والاعتراف القائم على المحبة الأبوية ، وذلك الحنان والترفق بالخطاة ، وعلى صورة الكاهن أو الأسقف " كطبيب مشترك في الألم وطبيب النفوس " ، يَعْقِد الكاهن أو الأسقف ، أي يضع قانون تأديب ( ++ ) على التائب لنموه الروحي . والتائب بدوره يقبل التأديب ويُقبَّل الصليب الذي وُضِعَ عليه هذا التأديب عالماً أن هذا لمنفعته الروحية .​*
​
*​*

* مع ملحوظة أن كل هذا يتم بين الراعي وبين أفراد شعب الله ، وفي جو من المحبة الحانية بين الأب وابنه ، أو بين الطبيب والمريض ، وينبغي أن يكون سرّ بينهما في نور الله ...​*
​
*​*

* وبناء على التعاليم الرسولية ، تمنع قوانين الكنيسة منعاً تاماً الآتي :​*


* *   ( لا يحق ) أن يقوم أسقف غير أسقف الإبراشية ، أو أب غير أب الاعتراف   للمؤمن أن يمارس القطع أو الحرم من التناول (( أو الصلاة داخل الكنيسة أو   حتى منع الخدمة )) في غير أبناء شعب الله في كنيسته ( إن كان كاهن ) أو   أبراشيته ( لو كان أسقف أو كاهن ) ((( وللأسف نرى بعض   الكهنة ليس لهم أي علاقة بشخص ما ، ونُفاجأ انه يحرمه من التناول حسب رأيه   الشخصي أو لمجرد خلاف في رأي أو لأي سبب شخصي مع انه ليس من شعب كنيسة  وليس  له أي علاقة بحياته الروحية ،  وهذا مخالف تماماً للقانون الكنسي  السليم ))) .​*


* *   ( أن لا ) يقطع ( كاهن أو أسقف ) بالحرم لغير غرض التأديب الروحي والنمو   في الحياة المسيحية وبغير الأصول والآداب المختصة بالتأديبات الكنسية (3) .​*
​
* * ( أن لا ) يلقي ( كاهن أو أسقف ) بالحرم على أحد في ثورة غضب ، أو حسماً لمناقشة أو خلاف في الرأي . (4) ​*

* *   أو أن يحرم أحد غيابياً . إلاَّ إذا امتنع ( بإصرار وعناد ) عن الحضور  إلى  محاكمة قانونية بالرغم من إعلانه حسب الأصول ( كما هو وراد في  الدسقولية –  الفصل الثامن ) ​*

*​*

* ( وعنواننا القادم هو : حدود وتحذيرات في ممارسة التأديب الكنسي )​​*

*​ __________​*

* (0) التِطْلُسات كلمة يونانية Titlos منطوقة بالعربية وتعني رأس الموضوع أو ملخص الموضوع . وهي أحد أقسام قوانين الرسل .*​

* (1) Paulinus, Vita Ambrosii, III,8, cited in the Apostolic Ministry, P.358​*

* (2) Campenhausen,   Ecclesiastical Authority and Spiritual Power in the Church of the  First  Three Centuries, London, 1969, P.286, n.100 ​*

* (3) أنظر بحث " التأديبات الكنسية " مجلة مدارس الأحد يناير 1995 ، صفحة 7 - 8​*
​
* (4) القانون 14 من مجمع سرديكا سنة 344 م ​*

* * أنظر كتاب التدبير الإلهي في تأسيس الكنيسة وترتيب نظام الكهنوت من صفحة 114 – 115 ​*

* ( ++ )  مع ملاحظة   أن التأديب ليس هو القصاص أو وضع ما هو فوق الطاقة على المعترف ، بل يكون   بحكمة الروح القدس لفائدة المعترف من جهة الصوم أو الصلاة أو عمل خدمة ما  ،  حسب ما ينبغي أن يوضع من علاج على المعترف ، وليس كيف ما أتفق ، ولا يعطى الصيام أو الميطانيات للجميع بشكل عشوائي كيف ما يخرج من الفم دون الفحص والتوجيه بالروح القدس ، بروح الأبوة​*



* * ممكن الرجوع لكتاب التدبير   الإلهي في تأسيس الكنيسة وترتيب نظام الكهنوت ، إعداد أحد رهبان برية   القديس مقاريوس الطبعة الثانية 1718 شهداء ، ص113 - 114​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 يناير 2014)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


> ​
> 
> انواع الحرم ؟
> 
> ...



*أوريجانووووووووووووووووووووووس 

بقولك إيه 

هاحرمك من المشاركة معايا فى مواضيعى 

إنت أناثيما على فكرة :2:

لا بجد ميرسيه أوى على مشاركتك الحلوة جدا 

*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أوريجانووووووووووووووووووووووس
> 
> بقولك إيه
> 
> ...



يعني انا محروم 30:

ميرسي يا ايريني هديتك مني :bomb:


----------



## أَمَة (17 يناير 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و معلش إستحملونى فى ديه السؤال *
> 
> *هو الل ترجم الكتاب المقدس للغة العربية ما كانش يعرف كدة و لا إيه ؟؟*
> 
> *يعنى ما ترجمهاش ليه ؟؟*


 


+إيرينى+ قال:


> *و ليه إترجمت كدة فى الانجليزى ؟؟؟*


 
هذا الموضوع يشرح سبب عدم ترجمة هذه الكلمة وغيرها من الكلمات.

أرجو أن تجدي فيه الجواب المفيد.


----------

